# [SOLVED] Screen-"flickering" when playing flash content on CHROME + 1080p-issues....



## winterwonderland (Jul 11, 2017)

i thought these 2 issues might be related somehow, so i decided to put them in 1 thread...

PROBLEM 1:
when im trying to play youtube/simple flash games/content on chrome browser, i get this kind of "flickering" happening every now and then, as you can see on this short clip:









WHAT is that and how do i fix that? i tried the same content on firefox, and although the same issue happens, it's not that visible, but it's there.

maybe it's something to do with my monitor not able to process it correctly, hmm? my current display is actually a LCD-TV (im getting a pc monitor eventually); a sony kdl-48w605b

PROBLEM 2:
what is also interesting (and quite annoying) is that when i play 1080p videos and clips, the screen sort of changes colors and resolution so the pictures becomes more...crisp... sort of. watch this clip (it's a bit difficult to see, but as i start the clip, the screen seems to change something, look at the blue border color differences). once i exit the clip, it changes back to normal again):









important note: i thought this would be a Media Player Classic (since that is my preferred media player), so i decided to run the same clips on VLC, which actually worked fine. buuut, the same "resolution change" happens also when i choose to set videos to 1080p on i.e youtube....

i have tried to update my chrome, gpu (gtx 980), firefox and adobe flash, but no success.

any tips on how i can fix these issues?

*SOLVED:*
so, after some heavy googling and youtubing, i eventually solved BOTH issues

problem 1: sooo. 
1> first,  update gpu + adobe flash. 
2> go to chrome://flags - DISABLE smooth scrolling, relaunch browser, go back to flags, now ENABLE smooth scrolling and relaunch browser.
3> go to your Nvidia CP > manage 3d settings > global settings tab > turn Vertical sync OFF > set Texture filtering Quality to HIGH PERFORMANCE > set Power Management Mode to Prefer max. performance > APPLY!
4> (not 100% sure if this helped towards the actual problem, but it certainly smoothed out a lot for me) in Nvidia CP, i changed the physx settings to my gpu. i then went to CP > My computer > properties > advanced system settings > advanced-tab > settings under "performance" > selected Adjust for best appearance, which changed all the themes etc.

and BAM! suddenly, my pc is like 10X faster when it comes to everything! gaming, youtubing, browsing etc. so now all is fluently nice!  

problem 2:
simple solution; NVIDIA control panel - Adjust desktop color settings - Content type reported to the display -> Desktop programs.

that did the trick. really.

so yeah, thanks for leading me onto the right path and giving me ideas on what could be wrong, you all! much appreciated, ONCE AGAIN!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Stop using chrome, turn off hardware acceleration if possible


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 11, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Stop using chrome, turn off hardware acceleration if possible



Turning off the most important feature. Lol, why ppl still give this as "solution"?

Do you by any chance have Fast V-Sync or Adaptive V-Sync enabled in NV CP? I've noticed if you do, the image will tear badly on Youtube and potentially elsewhere in Chrome or Opera. Not sure about the second one...


----------



## SomeOne99h (Jul 11, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Do you by any chance have Fast V-Sync or Adaptive V-Sync enabled in NV CP? I've noticed if you do, the image will tear badly on Youtube and potentially elsewhere in Chrome or Opera. Not sure about the second one...


Listen for RejZoR, mate. Many people lately mention this kind of badly using nVidia Settings. Don't set Fast V-Sync or Adaptive V-Sync as a global setting. Do it only for each specific game/app you want. Doing it manually shouldn't be a big time waster, doesn't it?


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 11, 2017)

SomeOne99h said:


> Listen for RejZoR, mate. Many people lately mention this kind of badly using nVidia Settings. Don't set Fast V-Sync or Adaptive V-Sync as a global setting. Do it only for each specific game/app you want. Doing it manually shouldn't be a big time waster, doesn't it?



What's the point of global settings then? Besides, this worked absolutely perfectly fine for 2 years I had my GeForce. And now NVIDIA fucked it up. But sure, I'm using the settings that worked fine WRONG now.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 11, 2017)

Yep , it has something to do with hardware acceleration and I had this issue at some point but after a Windows reinstall and newer drivers it went away. Not sure what did the trick , but something that I am sure of is that hardware acceleration was broken in my case unless I used version 1703 of Win10 (tested this on different PCs).


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hmm... My Chrome doesn't play _any_ flash content....
It's no longer supported afaik.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 11, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Hmm... My Chrome doesn't play _any_ flash content....
> It's no longer supported afaik.


Haha... since i got limited speed.. I feel chrome makes my internet getting slower.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 11, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Hmm... My Chrome doesn't play _any_ flash content....
> It's no longer supported afaik.



He probably meant video content (which is now under HTML5 anyway for the major part).


----------



## winterwonderland (Jul 11, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Turning off the most important feature. Lol, why ppl still give this as "solution"?
> 
> Do you by any chance have Fast V-Sync or Adaptive V-Sync enabled in NV CP? I've noticed if you do, the image will tear badly on Youtube and potentially elsewhere in Chrome or Opera. Not sure about the second one...





SomeOne99h said:


> Listen for RejZoR, mate. Many people lately mention this kind of badly using nVidia Settings. Don't set Fast V-Sync or Adaptive V-Sync as a global setting. Do it only for each specific game/app you want. Doing it manually shouldn't be a big time waster, doesn't it?



nope, nope and nope. none of the suggestions worked.. i tried rebooting, but nope, it's still doing the same as in problem 1. i tried with firefox, but the same issue there as well. here are my current settings in Nvidia CP:

  

any other suggestions?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Contact gpu maker, google, monitor manufacturer.


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 12, 2017)

Can I just say W T F?! 

1. Neither one of those videos shows anything of any use in diagnosing or solving an issue or problem of any type.

2. The OP is saying he's still having the screen-"flickering" problem. But the thread title now shows it as having been [SOLVED]. Yet nowhere is it said how, what, or why any issue or problem was solved.

Again...W T Flying F?


----------



## qubit (Jul 12, 2017)

Yes, quite. Presumably the OP is going to post the solution very soon and put us all out of our misery.


----------



## winterwonderland (Jul 12, 2017)

*paaardon for the slow explanation on the SOLVED! a dozen things came up in the middle of the writing that i had to take care of... but yeah, after getting some ideas from you lot, i actually solved both issues!*

problem 1:
1> first,  update gpu + adobe flash.
2> go to chrome://flags - DISABLE smooth scrolling, relaunch browser, go back to flags, now ENABLE smooth scrolling and relaunch browser.
3> go to your Nvidia CP > manage 3d settings > global settings tab > turn Vertical sync OFF > set Texture filtering Quality to HIGH PERFORMANCE > set Power Management Mode to Prefer max. performance > APPLY!
4> (not 100% sure if this helped towards the actual problem, but it certainly smoothed out a lot for me) in Nvidia CP, i changed the physx settings to my gpu. i then went to CP > My computer > properties > advanced system settings > advanced-tab > settings under "performance" > selected Adjust for best appearance, which changed all the themes etc.

and BAM! suddenly, my pc is like 10X faster when it comes to everything! gaming, youtubing, browsing etc. so now all is fluently nice! the flash is now working on ALL browsers 10X better than before + there is NO lag or tearing! 

problem 2:
simple solution; NVIDIA control panel - Adjust desktop color settings - Content type reported to the display -> Desktop programs.

that did the trick. really.

so yeah, thanks for leading me onto the right path and giving me ideas on what could be wrong, you all! much appreciated, ONCE AGAIN!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Needs to be reported to nv, google, adobe


----------

